# Goldens born in June 2014



## josh1 (Jun 27, 2014)

They're all so gorgeous! It's such an exciting time, but the waiting is nearly killing me!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

josh1, when do you get to bring your puppy home?

I've been using the time we have to set up a nice crate & exercise area for him, buy him lots of toys, treats and some accessories, read books on training, etc. 

My husband and I have both had dogs when we were kids/teenagers. But this puppy is going to be our first as adults. But I see that you already have one.


----------



## josh1 (Jun 27, 2014)

*Freddie*

Hi! I bring Freddie home on Friday - only 4 more sleeps! My older dog has recently retired to the country with my mum. She was struggling to cope with our busy and noisy household! She is doing brilliantly though, so I know it was the right decision. So the first time in 14 years for a pup. Never had a Goldie or a boy! Very excited. I have two kids - 10 and 11 who are going to be very involved, which is great. Everything now set up - cats sleeping in his crate!
Josie x


----------



## srcswll (Dec 26, 2011)

here' s a picture of our little guy, hugo :^) he was born june 5th, and he's four weeks old here! his breeder will keep him until mid august; five more weeks! we cannot WAIT!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

That's so exciting!  

I'm sure your kids will be very happy with the new puppy. We don't have any kids (yet.) But we also have a cat and she's been sleeping in front of the puppy's crate. It's as if she senses that there will be someone joining our household soon.  

Please post pictures of the puppy once you get him. I'm uploading some pictures of our crate setup.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Hugo is adorable! I just saw that pic. And I think his name suits him perfectly.


----------



## Meganjohnson83 (Jun 25, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> That's so exciting!
> 
> I'm sure your kids will be very happy with the new puppy. We don't have any kids (yet.) But we also have a cat and she's been sleeping in front of the puppy's crate. It's as if she senses that there will be someone joining our household soon.
> 
> Please post pictures of the puppy once you get him. I'm uploading some pictures of our crate setup.


Your set up is awesome!! I love it


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Visiting day was today and all the puppies were sooooo adorable... But we really fell in love with the little guy shown in the pictures below. :--heart:
The breeder is going to pick one of 6 male puppies for us. So I'm really hoping that we're a good match with this particular one. :crossfing

The registration name of the litter is Sky... so I'm thinking "Sky is the Limit." 

The beauty in the last picture is one of the breeder's other dogs. We brought that toy with us and she was immediately drawn to it. She didn't let go of it for about 45 minutes. So we simply let her keep it. :

I can hardly wait for 2 more weeks...


----------



## srcswll (Dec 26, 2011)

so adorable! the wait is EXCRUCIATING right?!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Absolutely... but given all the fun times we're all going to have with our new puppies, waiting is well worth it.


----------



## IndyGold (Jun 17, 2014)

Time for me to join this thread! Our pup was born June 15 (Father's Day and the day before my birthday!) and we get to visit for the first time this Saturday when they are 5 weeks old. I can't wait! My husband and I are first time puppy owners but I grew up with goldens. We get first pick of the 3 females in the litter, with the help of the breeder since she will know their personalities a lot better. Hopefully we'll start to get an idea of which one would be best for us when we visit this weekend and then we will take one of them home August 1. It's been a long wait as we put our names on the list for this litter back in December of last year, but that's given us a lot of time to get mentally prepared and gather the puppy essentials. Still have some things on the shopping list! I'm attaching the most recent pictures I have of the female puppies at 3 weeks and 4 weeks old (side by side). Not great pictures, but I hope to take some of my own this weekend.

@Aleksandrina - I love all your puppy pictures! The other golden that your breeder has is beautiful too 

Hugo is also adorable!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

IndyGold, they all look precious! I don't know how you'd pick one... 

Visiting day is very exciting. I'm looking forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## srcswll (Dec 26, 2011)

omg indygold, how sweet are they?? make sure you post some photos of them this weekend after you visit :^)


----------



## IndyGold (Jun 17, 2014)

@srcswll: They were even sweeter in person!! 

We had our 5-week puppy visit Saturday and they could not have been more precious. There is no way we could have chosen a puppy at this visit because they were all so similar and I think their personalities will really come out more in 2 weeks when we go to take one home. We held each of the 3 girls, which are all in the pictures below somewhere but you can't really see their ribbon colors very well. Either way, here are some cute puppies!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

IndyGold, they all look so precious... The last one looks so comfortable when you hold her.  

Our pick-up day is this Friday. I'm going to post lots of pictures when we pick our puppy up.


----------



## IndyGold (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes they were all very cuddly! I'm so excited for you to get to pick your puppy up this Friday! We are one week after you. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

My fiancé and I pick up our girl on saturday. She was born June 1st. We can't wait to start our family with her!! She's already spoiled with all the toys we have found haha. 

Here's Zoey :wave:


----------



## IndyGold (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoey looks so sweet! Bet you can't wait until tomorrow!

Aleksandrina, happy puppy pick-up day today!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Zoey looks sooooo cute. 

Thanks, IndyGold!  I bet you're very excited about tomorrow! (Don't forget your camera... I almost did.) 

We got the puppy with the blue collar. That's the one we were really hoping to get. And he happened to be the one the breeder picked for us. We're beyond happy! :bowl:

Here are some pictures from our ride home for you guys.

The pup is currently happily sleeping in his crate. Our cat has been observing him for a good 30 minutes LOL. I think we're going to name him Theodore (or Theo for short.) But we're going to spend the day with him before we decide for sure.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Aleksandrina - Theo looks beyond happy and i love your set up! 

I'm wondering if i should get a wired crate instead of using a kennel...I wonder if it make crate training easier since it is more open than a kennel with a plastic like body?


----------



## IndyGold (Jun 17, 2014)

Awww he's such a handsome little guy! I'm glad you got the one you wanted! How long was your trip to get him? Hope it went smoothly. We are actually getting our little girl a week from today but I think Zoeygirl is getting hers tomorrow! It's getting so close


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I think it's really a personal preference. 

Some people prefer wire crates, because they claim that they are "easy to transport" or store (because they are collapsible.) I can't see myself moving this crate. It's not that heavy and I can lift it just fine, but it's not very light either. We have the 36" L one and it would fit in our sedan, but it won't be an easy task. 

The benefit to me is that he won't be able to chew it. It's also nice that the pup can see more (unless you're using a crate cover, like me.) This can be good if he has a separation anxiety and wants to feel closet to his family. But this particular pup had no issue going right in on his own. 

In my opinion, plastic crates are better for travel purposes. People also recommend them for households with young kids. 

EDIT: IndyGold, the trip was over an hour long.  Ah, another week... it will go by quickly.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

Penny Shine, my new golden retriever puppy. She was born 6/2/14, she now 7 weeks old and we brought her home on 7/20. I have some pictures of her, but I need to upload them to my computer. So when I do I will post a picture of her.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Zoey's Home! My fiancé and i are so happy with her. She seems to follow me everywhere, my girlfriend is saying she's going to be a daddy girl so we will see. Just have a few pics to share at this time


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Congratulations! Zoey looks very content in her new home. How was the ride home and your first day with her?


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> Congratulations! Zoey looks very content in her new home. How was the ride home and your first day with her?


It was only about a 10 min drive so she did pretty good. she got a little antsy but think that was due to more curiosity then anything else. We go to the vet later today for her first check up. 

I'm trying to work with her and teach her sit but she sits before i can even say the word lol. Then I have to move somewhere. entice her to come to me and then say sit before she naturally does it.

We are trying to get her use to her crate. Fortunately my gf doesn't work till wednesday so she is gonna have one of us with her till then but i'm worried about when we are both at work. I'm not sure if i should just crate her or put the crate or a bed in our kitchen and block it off with a baby gate so she has some space to move around in. I'm just worried about her whining when we are gone since we live in an apartment.

Other than that she has been sleeping well in the crate at night. Gets us up about every 2-3 hours to go potty then takes a couple mins to settle back in her crate. She is 2/2 with having no accidents in her crate at night!!!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

zoeygirl said:


> It was only about a 10 min drive so she did pretty good. she got a little antsy but think that was due to more curiosity then anything else. We go to the vet later today for her first check up.
> 
> I'm trying to work with her and teach her sit but she sits before i can even say the word lol. Then I have to move somewhere. entice her to come to me and then say sit before she naturally does it.
> 
> ...


 Great!  How was the vet check? We have one scheduled for tomorrow morning. 

How old is she right now? 7-8 weeks? If so, you shouldn't really keep her in the crate for more than 2-2.5 hours at a time while she's that young. Their bladders are still small and can't hold much. So if you and your gf are going to be gone for 8-9 hours while you're at work, I advise you to leave her in the kitchen or bathroom (and puppy-proof it.) 

Also, consider hiring a dog walker who can walk her mid-day. You can also ask one of your neighbors to take her out for 10-15 min. But that might not work, because they'd have to carry her down the stairs...

We also live in an apartment. But I'm doing an MBA, taking summer classes and not working. So I have a lot more time to spend with Theo. He sleeps for 7-8 hours and holds it in (which we're impressed by!) But he goes to do his business frequently during the day.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> Great!  How was the vet check? We have one scheduled for tomorrow morning.
> 
> How old is she right now? 7-8 weeks? If so, you shouldn't really keep her in the crate for more than 2-2.5 hours at a time while she's that young. Their bladders are still small and can't hold much. So if you and your gf are going to be gone for 8-9 hours while you're at work, I advise you to leave her in the kitchen or bathroom (and puppy-proof it.)
> 
> ...


Zoey turned 8 weeks yesterday. While we are both at work we are going to put the crate in the kitchen and close it off with a baby gate. Our vet recommended that we keep her indoors and on our patio until she gets her second set of shots in 4 weeks. That way we don't risk parvo. Meanwhile she has met several friends and family and has done great.

We went to the vet and this was her reaction about 10 min into the visit lol :bowl:


She did great with the physical exam. Had no issue with her temp being taken, having the vet pull, squeeze and all the other exam stuff. We did a puppy package so all her shots, rabies, micro chip, exams, fecal tests, etc are included in a one time fee. She did have some flees so the vet gave her "Capstar" which will kill all the flees on her within 24hrs. Once we started talking to the vet and asked our questions Zoey decided that was her cue to lay down and enjoy the nice towel the vet laid down for her haha

Once she gets her second set of shots, she'll be spending a lot of time with my gf's Pugs that are at home with her parents and they are about 5 min away with a nice size backyard so she'll be pretty good  In the mean time, "the grandparents" will come over and help watch and entertain her sometimes when we can't


----------



## Gratitude14 (Jan 2, 2014)

So excited for you! We are waiting to hear from our breeder, Linda a Foxfire Goldens in
Petaluma Ca. Puppies due end of July. Keep posting pictures! Adorable!


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Thats awesome. I believe my girlfriends childhood golden had foxfire lineage and it was one of the best dogs ever. Im sure you will be really happy!!! Make sure to show tons of pics of yours as well when you get 'em


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Ha! She fell asleep at the vet. That is so funny.  

She does sound like a very good and mellow girl so far. 

Theo did good at the vet - no barking or trying to jump from the table. He just looked at the vet with some distrust, like "what are you going to do to me?" :yuck: He did give him some yummy vitamin, so Theo eventually warmed up to him. And he just loved the vet's assistant. 

The vet said Theo has a perfect heart and joints, so we're happy.


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Glad Theo is doing good. Zoey didn't get up once last night which we are very happy about. The last 2 days though she seems to be more interested in playing with us (by us i mean my face, hands and toes) then her toys. When she first came home she would play with her toys and fetch them. Now she's more into playing/going at us. She's not a cuddler so far, she prefers being on the bare floor. I tried putting her in our kitchen for a little bit but she just whined like crazy. Starting to get a little disheartened.....in a way


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

zoeygirl said:


> Glad Theo is doing good. Zoey didn't get up once last night which we are very happy about. The last 2 days though she seems to be more interested in playing with us (by us i mean my face, hands and toes) then her toys. When she first came home she would play with her toys and fetch them. Now she's more into playing/going at us. She's not a cuddler so far, she prefers being on the bare floor. I tried putting her in our kitchen for a little bit but she just whined like crazy. Starting to get a little disheartened.....in a way


Apparently, trying to play with humans' fingers/toes and clothing is a phase that people call "land shark." :uhoh: (I know what you're thinking: "I wanted a cute, cuddly pup, not a shark with sharp teeth. 

Theo ha started to do that to... so we substitute our fingers and toes with his toys and gently tell him "No!" I've seen people suggest using Grannick's Bitter Apple to discourage biting. But it only works on some pups.


----------



## IndyGold (Jun 17, 2014)

Hi again! Just wanted to post an update as we picked up our puppy this past Friday! We had 3 girls to choose from and got to spend time separately with each, finally deciding on her based on her temperament (she is the one with the yellow ribbon from a previous post of mine). She seemed to have the best mix of confidence, playfulness, and people-focus, which is important if I end up being able to get her into therapy work. After spending Friday and some of Saturday with her, we decided to name her Piper  Just seemed to fit! She did great on our 2.5 hour trip home - slept almost the entire way. She's had a couple accidents in the house so far, but none in her crate which we're very pleased with. We are using a divider in the crate which we will move as she grows and I think that has helped a lot. 

We got her an exercise pen that we put on a laminate floor in our kitchen so we can put her in there if we need to do something in the house and can't watch her every move. Question for the group is, she seems to whine just as much or more if she's in there as she would be if she was in the crate and isn't ready to settle down. She will play with her toys until we walk away and then whines and howls for awhile. I saw others are using exercise pens so I was wondering what your experience has been so far with an ex-pen and if you have had success getting them to play without whining or if they will just learn after awhile if we don't respond to the whining. We are trying to wait until she completely calms down and then give her a little attention and praise so she understands what the good behavior is. We are looking to use the pen and/or crate during times where my husband is working from home, or if we need to get ready in the morning and can't watch her completely, and also after Piper has eaten meals and needs to settle, etc. And even though the pen gives her more space, it doesn't seem to make her happier yet  Anyway, any thoughts are helpful!

Here are some pics from the weekend!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Piper is adorable! I love that picture where she's laying on the vent cover.  

Theo used to whine in his crate and exercise pen for 5 min. or so in the first couple of days. We didn't pay any attention to him when he did it. The room with his crate has an A/C that works 24/7 and so it was cool. Theo had just been fed and had plenty of water. He wasn't in any sort of pain. He was just crying because of separation anxiety and to get our attention. 

At some point, he tried crying even louder and that just resulted in me closing the door to that room and leaving him all alone. (Yes, I was sad that I had to do it.) 

But he quickly realized that if he whines, he won't get anything out of it. 

Also - we made him associate his crate and exercise pen with positive things - various toys, playtime and plenty of delicious treats. I'd stop by his crate during the day (when he's settled) and I'd give him tiny pieces of treats (grilled chicken, cheese, carrots, beef or chicken jerky.) I'd also rotate his toys. When I see that he's bored with the ones in the crate/pen, I replace them with some of the other toys he has. He now knows that the crate is a safe and good place to be. 

Lastly, we never praise him as soon as we get him out of his crate.


----------



## IndyGold (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks so much Aleksandrina! That is all great advice and much appreciated. We will definitely try those things. That has really been the hardest part so far just feeling like it's "okay" to put her in the pen or crate while we need to do something else or leave the house for a short period. But I know we need to get her used to that and we will all be happier having that balance of play time with her and also quiet time. Have the treats seemed to be okay on his digestion? We are trying to incorporate treats slowly since she hasn't been exposed to much other than her kibble prior. It really seems like Theo is adjusting well and that is encouraging!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

You're most welcome.  

Here's another suggestion - try leaving her in her exercise pen or crate for very short periods of time (1-3 min.) If she's quiet - go back to her crate and praise her with a small treat and some attention. Then increase the time to 5 min. And so on... 

We live in a 2-bedroom apartment. Theo's crate is in the 2nd bedroom (which I use as an office.) His crate's location offers direct views of the entry door (in the living room.) So I'd leave the apartment and listen to him from the other side of the door. He's usually quiet now. And when I come back, I give him a small treat. 

The treats haven't had a negative effect on Theo's digestive system and bowel movements. 

Note that I only feed him organic foods. I don't add any spices or even salt when I boil them. And I give him tiny pieces. I've heard good things about pumpkin and how it helps with both diarrhea _and_ constipation. But Theo took absolutely no interest in it.

It's a process. And I'm sure she will get it in no time. Goldens are so smart!


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Piper is adorable. She looks like she is all about the nap haha


----------



## IndyGold (Jun 17, 2014)

Haha yes zoeygirl, she met a lot of people during her first weekend home which really tired her out! And I probably picked more sleeping pictures on accident since they are cute  

Aleksandrina, thanks for the additional advice! I think she is settling in nicely overall. Right now she is still not quieting down in the pen no matter what toys or treats she has for entertainment, so we are trying to mix it up and play with her some inside the pen and also do some of her training in it to get her to associate it with positive things. 

She does really well sleeping through the night now and no accidents in her crate (or in the house yesterday!), so we are happy and impressed with that.

Wonder if there are any other June 2014 goldens out there?


----------



## caledonia (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi there!

My pup Kala (pronounced KAH-luh) was born June 11th. We brought her home almost a week ago (last Monday) and are completely in love! She's picking up training fairly well and has nailed "sit" and comes when called; "down" and "leave it" are coming along. Still having accidents in the house as she's not good at telling us she needs to go out so if we miss a signal, she'll pee where she stands but she's great in her x-pen and crate. 

We've already had one run to the emergency vet, two days after we brought her home because she started vomiting and wouldn't stop  so she was on a bland diet for a few feeds but she bounced right back! Her and the cat get along quite well and love to chase one another and wrestle!


----------



## IndyGold (Jun 17, 2014)

Kala looks like a doll! It's fun that she and the cat get along I'm glad she bounced back quickly from being sick!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Kala looks very cute!  

I love the picture with the cat. You wouldn't catch Theo and our cat this close to each other in a million years.

In fact, this is the closest I've seen them...


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

My Maci was born on June 1st! We brought her home about two weeks ago when she was 9 weeks and 1 day. Interesting enough she came from an Amish farm!


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Maci is so adorable!!!!


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

ShelbysMommy said:


> Maci is so adorable!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

She is precious.  Where did you get her from? And how do you pronounce her name?


----------



## srcswll (Dec 26, 2011)

i probably take too many photos :^) here's hugo, just over ten weeks old. he's loving the water! and he actually retrieves, although he's not very good...yet :^)


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> She is precious.  Where did you get her from? And how do you pronounce her name?


We got her from an Amish farm in PA, at first I was a little worried that it was going to be more of a puppy mill (since the area is notorious for them) or a backyard breeder. But I did have a good look around and it seemed really nice (especially for Amish) to me. We met mom and looked at a picture of dad.

And her name is pronounced like the store "Macy's" so Macy with an I


----------



## Adalia (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, meet my dog bamboo! He was born june 12, 2014. Just got him august 22 from the breeder.


----------



## Adalia (Aug 27, 2014)

Cute puppies you have there


----------



## bentleybca123 (Aug 14, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> That's so exciting!
> 
> I'm sure your kids will be very happy with the new puppy. We don't have any kids (yet.) But we also have a cat and she's been sleeping in front of the puppy's crate. It's as if she senses that there will be someone joining our household soon.
> 
> Please post pictures of the puppy once you get him. I'm uploading some pictures of our crate setup.


Hi, I really love your setup! Would you mind telling me what x pen you are using ?

All of your pups are incredibly adorable!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

bentleybca123 said:


> Hi, I really love your setup! Would you mind telling me what x pen you are using ?
> 
> All of your pups are incredibly adorable!


Thanks!  Btw, I only have one pup - Theo. The other puppies you see in the first pictures are his littermates. 

I bought Midwest's 36" exercise pen with a door. Here's a link for it:

Amazon.com : MidWest Exercise Pen with Door, 36-Inch, Black : Pet Playpens : Pet Supplies


You can easily attach it to the crate. The blankets you see were a real time-saver, especially during the first couple of weeks. They are completely waterproof and extremely easy to clean (using Nature's Miracle or another similar product.) They also don't scratch.  Here's a link for them too:

Amazon.com: JJ Cole Essentials Blanket, Gray Link: Baby


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Kora - June 19th*

Hi There,

Our puppy Kora was born on June 19th. I was looking for a June birth date forum and am happy there is one already started!

We had to put our 14 year old Golden down in April and we were going to wait until the spring to start looking at breeders! 

We started calling around to put our names on the waiting lists and just so happen to call a breeder who had one little girl left who was waiting for a home! We felt it was meant to be and have been so happy with our decision!

I will continue to read through the posts and look forward to hearing all the stories and advice!

Kelly


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

And I didn't believe it when people were telling me how they grow up so fast... :


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Those pictures are adorable! 
He looks like he is definitely living the life!!

You have inspired me to do a collage also!!

Love seeing all the pictures and how much they grow in such a short period of time!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thank you! I like your collage of Kora as well.


----------



## bentleybca123 (Aug 14, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> Thanks!  Btw, I only have one pup - Theo. The other puppies you see in the first pictures are his littermates.
> 
> I bought Midwest's 36" exercise pen with a door. Here's a link for it:
> 
> ...


Hey, thank you so much! I am planning to order the same pen as it seems like a good fit.

Sorry about that last sentence in my previous post. I meant to say everyone's puppies in this thread are adorable, including Theo.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

*New Pictures of Kora*

Just took a few new pictures of Kora...almost 5 months! She has been such an amazing puppy and a true blessing to our family!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Kora is adorable!  She looks like she's smiling all the time.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

This is a beautiful thread. Love seeing all those beautiful puppies!


----------



## Brandi Hinckley (Nov 15, 2014)

Hello! I am new to the forum, my pup Willow was born June 4th, 2014. Loving all the pics everyone has posted. I feel that Willow is very small for being a 5 month old golden (she is a healthy 28 lbs per her vet), what are your pups weighing in at?

Here is Willow now-excuse her abdomen (she was spayed yesterday)







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Brandi Hinckley said:


> Hello! I am new to the forum, my pup Willow was born June 4th, 2014. Loving all the pics everyone has posted. I feel that Willow is very small for being a 5 month old golden (she is a healthy 28 lbs per her vet), what are your pups weighing in at?


Welcome to the forum! 

Theo turned 23 weeks old yesterday, He weighs 49.2 lbs. I can feel his ribs easily.  

Females are usually smaller/lighter (with some exceptions of course.) But Golden Retrievers come in various sizes and weights to begin with. I've seen full-grown male Goldens that weigh 55-60 lbs. and look perfectly normal/healthy. They are just lean. 

If your vet says she's a healthy weight, there isn't anything to worry about. You could give her treats that are high in protein, especially if you exercise her a lot or train her regularly.


----------



## Brandi Hinckley (Nov 15, 2014)

She definitely eats like a horse, we give her lots of treats with her training and exercise. I guess she will just be a small girl  Perfect either way! Just thought it was odd that she is so small. Thank you


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!
I have a 5 month old female as well and she is approximately 40lbs. She is a healthy weight for her build and we can definitely feel her ribs! My girl is just a solid pup!

My last Golden was very petite and didn't ever weigh much more than 55-60 lbs full grown. She lived a long and healthy life!

Enjoy your petite puppy!!


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

An update on Zoey. She will be 6 months on Dec 1! I can't believe how fast she has grown. I still remember the little fuzz bull running around and now she's a teenage beast haha. She is about 50lbs and is currently in training. Our goal is to obtain the Canine Good Citizen.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Zoey looks awesome!  I love the picture with the antlers.  And she looks very much like Theo on her last picture.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

How are everyone's June '14 puppies doing?


----------



## zoeygirl (Jul 23, 2014)

Zoey weighed in at 55lbs last week and is doing good. Here's a link to a thread I posted in the puppy section that's also like an update http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/334665-first-time-snow.html


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

How are all the June puppies doing? 

Kora is doing well! We are getting through the 'terrible two' stage with little to no incidents! 

She has been on her own, out of a crate for some time now and hasn't gotten herself into any trouble! Well, today I go home at lunch to walk and feed her and to my surpise she has pulled the threading out of both my hallway mats! 

I am not sure what got into her, but I was not impressed. 

Has anyone had any changes in behaviour recently?


----------



## aussi3itup (Mar 31, 2015)

My baby Oakley was born 06/07/14. The first picture was taken this month and the other was in September after I got him.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Kora2014 said:


> Kora is doing well! We are getting through the 'terrible two' stage with little to no incidents!
> 
> She has been on her own, out of a crate for some time now and hasn't gotten herself into any trouble! Well, today I go home at lunch to walk and feed her and to my surpise she has pulled the threading out of both my hallway mats!
> 
> ...


It's nice to hear that Kora is doing well.  Theo has been doing great, health-wise... but his behavior has taken a rather unpleasant turn lately. 

He got used to being left unattended for 6-8 hours at a time in our bedroom. He's also been sleeping out of his crate for 3-4 months now. There have been no accidents of any kind. He doesn't chew on things that he isn't supposed to chew on, etc. But we left NJ to go on vacation to Miami for a month. And we took Theo with us. 

Back at home, our cat's litter box is enclosed in a night stand pet house. So Theo has no access to it. But when we travel, we use disposable litter boxes. Well, a few days ago, Theo ATE our cat's poop... right in front of us. :yuck: In fact, he attempted to do the same seconds ago, as I was typing this. :redhot:

Also, earlier today, I caught him drinking water straight out of the toilet bowl. :doh: He has never done that at home!

His bad behavior might be due to a lack of training. We have been here for 3 weeks now. So he hasn't been in dog class during that time. It might also be because he's high on energy or simply bored. And it might be because he's getting into that phase. I am not thrilled about it. 

At least he still obeys the commands we've taught him. But he's extremely food-driven. So I wasn't expecting anything less from him. 

I can't wait to take him back to dog class in 2 weeks... hopefully it will help. :crossfing

Do you attend any classes with Kora?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Please do not be too mad at Theo. Cat boxes and toilet bowels are very tempting to young Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Kora has just started drinking from the toilet also! I think it might be that she is now the right height to get in there!! Gross!!

We haven't done any obedient classes yet! I was hoping to start one soon, but we live in a small town and the only place that does them has a schedule that conflicts with my work schedule!

She has been doing really good with recall and other demands, but the chewing on my carpets and walking on leash (lately) have been sub par!

Do you think an obedients class will curb these behaviours?


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I always notice a difference when we take Theo to class. 

His trainer is a genius who has been able to solve every major issue we've had with him so far. For example, he used to eat the cat's food, but no longer does so. He is very friendly with the vet and grooming professionals due to things that she taught us when Theo was still a baby. And so on. 

The one thing we really have to work on is pulling on his leash. 

You could watch a lot of YouTube videos and read a few books... and dedicate an hour every few days to train Kora. Is there an option for private training on a day that's convenient for you or is it too expensive?


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Aleksandrina said:


> I always notice a difference when we take Theo to class.
> 
> His trainer is a genius who has been able to solve every major issue we've had with him so far. For example, he used to eat the cat's food, but no longer does so. He is very friendly with the vet and grooming professionals due to things that she taught us when Theo was still a baby. And so on.
> 
> ...


I will definitely have to look into private obedience training! I woke up this morning to my laundry room mat in my spare bedroom! I am not sure what has gotten in to Kora all of a sudden...but I am hoping it stops with her mat fetish!!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I really need to enrol Millie into this thread. Her birthday is 10th June 2014.








I have to say Millie has never drunk from the toilet. Not because she wouldn't like to, we have never given her the opportunity. We always close the toilet lid and the toilet door.


----------



## PuggledRetriever (Aug 9, 2014)

Maci has drank out of the toilet twice before :doh: so now I either close the toilet lid, or just keep the bathroom door closed.

As with the training, I've never taken her to any sort of training class but I have been training her myself. In real life I ride and train horses and I think that any sort of animal training comes naturally to me. Maci is doing really well with training, she only strays from her ways in a new situation or if she's too excited and starts "playing" (aka jumping and attacking me :uhoh: ) with me. But I completely understand as she's a young pup and she'll eventually cool off, and I let it slide  . 

Have any of you guys had experience with German dog commands/ training? Right now Maci knows basic commands in German, but it would be interesting if I could get some more information from real people and not just internet articles : 

Also, the picture below is before we got her so anywhere before eight weeks, and the other two I took this morning


----------



## mushin (Jul 25, 2014)

Here is teemo this week


----------

